# CFD May 2



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished all morning in the cold and rain with Miso. Caught two 15 pounders and a crawfish that had Sean going thru his recipes for gumbo. I think we're gonna pull some monsters out of here when it really starts to warm up. They're starting to spawn already.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Good show guys  Crawfish???? the other Shawn has a GREAT recipe for those.


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

sound like you did pretty good Bill. I almost went fishing for carp sunday evening but decided that I had too many things to do around the house. Ok I did not really feel like getting skunked in the freezing cold. The water is way up now. I was surprised when I left work today.


----------



## Carpless (Apr 12, 2004)

How were the natives?


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I talked to an interesting guy saturday that was orginally from boston when he was a kid but later moved to west virginia. He was smoking a huge cigar and had a very intersting accent mix between the two. He Was surprised I was actually fishing for carp.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like a great day. what exactly is the CFD?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tom,

It's a legend. Folklore has it that you can only see the place if you really believe in magical places  Last trip I made there, there was PLENTY of waterfront property to live......most of it very cheap. And your own personal bartenders when the weather becomes warmer. You have daily storytellers that will take you to a land far far away, and mystify you with such stories as the 500 lb carp and "crappie noodlin'", which is actually a trademarked technique developed at the mystical CFD.


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

If anyone is interested there is plenty of camping right on the water. I thought I saw a pile of clothes early in the morning but later I relized it was a person. They woke up and started fishing. Can't get much better than that.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Shawn........HEHEHEHEHEHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!  Well put mate, felt as if i was back there again  

Scott


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

If you have watched the cartoon the Lion The Witch and the Wardrobe (it may of been a book first ??) it is a lot like that. Right there in everybodys face but most people fail to see it. 

It is really a blast, the fish in my avatar came from there (yes it is a mirror) the locals are something else. Imagine Mr. Rogers Neighborhood on crack, you'll laugh, you'll cry but long after the experience is all over, the memories will remain and make you smile. 

From the world famous "The Legend" to the crazy "Crappie Noodler" to the mysterious "Disgruntled Shopping cart Attendant" too the most recent "Fattie McNadie", the "Top Secret lake CFD" will always have a warm place in my heart


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

HAHAHAHA> Forgot about the "Disgruntled Shopping Cart Attendant". What is this world coming to when you forget about him


----------

